# Who makes the best deer sausage in Texas?



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Who makes the best deer sausage in texas?


Here is my top 3.
1)Fischers meat market in Muenster Tx
2)Dozurs in Fulshear TX
3) Ray's in Breckenridge Tx.( I am eating some from Ray's right now!)


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Janek's in Eagle Lake is pretty hard to beat
number 2 has to be Ron's meat market in Oak Ridge


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> Who makes the best deer sausage in texas?


 Have you tried Kuby's?


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Granzine's in New Braunfels is pretty good..


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Yes*



Charles Helm said:


> Have you tried Kuby's?


Yes Charles and it was just Ok.I like the smoked German style and theirs was a little different.


----------



## cappy (Jan 16, 2005)

crowmagnum said:


> Who makes the best deer sausage in texas?
> 
> Here is my top 3.
> 1)Fischers meat market in Muenster Tx
> ...


Without a doubt, Capt. Mike Haltom at J&M Sausage in Spring, next to Hooks Airport....I've tried a lot of places over the years and his is the absolutely the best I've ever had.....Capt. Wayne


----------



## NBAngler (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd add Willie Joe's in High Hill to the list as my top choice overall... Second the vote for Granzine's in New Braunfels... Can't think of the name but the meat market in Ingram (west of Kerrville) is hard to beat for its dry sausage...

Grew up in Katy so have to put Midway Meat Market on the list (probably not the best but their jalepeno cheese sausage is pretty tasty)


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I used to like Vincek's in East Bernard best but now all mine goes to Bellville Meat Market. My wife always makes me get at least 1/3 of it in italian links... they are really good. The rest I split between jalapeno links and garlic links.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I used Dozier's for a few years but last year they ruined three deer by smoking it too long. It was absolutely horrible and would make a person sick if eaten. I took some back to them and they refused to taste it or to refund the money. Last time they will see my deer.

Thinking about taking this year's deer to Midway. Are they pretty good overall (don't care for the cheese sausage)?


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Bellville this year and it is great and good priced


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Jureks in Markam, and Prieseks in Hillje


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Sausage*

I like Midway, they have made many batches for us and it always turns out great. However, I now use Dorek's (sp?) in Santa Fe. Their jalapeno sausage is great, and much closer. 
BB


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Wiatriks in Poth and the place in Yorktown I forget the name of. 
Tom


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Uncles in McCook.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Dzuik's in castroville!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Talents meat market in riverside tx, J&M in spring would be my second choice.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Silver Seal Meats in Tomball, TX


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

S & S Sausage... hands down the best compared to anything we've ever tried.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Team Sponge said:


> I used Dozier's for a few years but last year they ruined three deer by smoking it too long. It was absolutely horrible and would make a person sick if eaten. I took some back to them and they refused to taste it or to refund the money. Last time they will see my deer.
> 
> Thinking about taking this year's deer to Midway. Are they pretty good overall (don't care for the cheese sausage)?


 No promise you will get *your* deer back from them ... but you will get somebodys......

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Hildebrants near Hooks airport ... 

I like it and so does the kids!


John


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Is Mr Dozier still kick'in?*



Team Sponge said:


> I used Dozier's for a few years but last year they ruined three deer by smoking it too long. It was absolutely horrible and would make a person sick if eaten. I took some back to them and they refused to taste it or to refund the money. Last time they will see my deer.
> 
> Thinking about taking this year's deer to Midway. Are they pretty good overall (don't care for the cheese sausage)?


Sorry to hear that.Its been 15 yrs since the last time I had their sausage.Has old man Dozier gone to the "HAPPY HUNTING GROUNDS" in the sky?He used to run a tight ship.I still stop by there,for a little BBQ when I am on my way to Sargent,but I come to think about it,I have not seen him in a while.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I like Kovasavic's in Rosenburg awesome summer sausage & regular sausage. Been taken my last 4 deer there.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Best sausage*

I am sure glad we have decided on a best! Looks like everyone has their own personal preferences.
BB


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

I had an Axis made into Sausage by Jurek's in Markham and it was Greatness! He is a bit pricey, but he uses Quality Pork trimmings. We also had some Summer Sausage made there, it too was Great!

Also, Ladd's in Needville is Great.


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

I Use Jr's Smoke House In Highlands A Bit Pricey. But Very Good. Makes A Spicy Garlic That Is Real Good .also Packages Real Good With A Vacuum Pack.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

dzuik's in castroville, 9th street meat market in texas city, doreks in santa fe


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Team Sponge*

There can't be a best. A lot depends on your own taste.

My vote goes to Bellville Meat Market. I've gone to them the last two years. 
Great sausage, vacuum packed, great service and they guarantee that you will get your own deer back.

To play it safe, I take mine in March or April. They are usually done with the hunting season processing/sausage making rush.

I live in the northwest part of town. If you can swing by up here sometine (290/eldridge) I'll give you a couple of links so you can try it.

I only have the garlic smoked.

Ruff

/Idea: Should we set up a get together and have everyone bring a couple of links. This way people can taste and compare.


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

I hear good things about Bellville. I've not tried them, but I will this year. Other recommendations are Janak's in Halletsville, Maeker's in Shiner, and Patek's in Moulton. All good sausage to me..


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Eckermann's.....*

Been using Eckermann's in Shelby for the past 5 years. They do great work and their pepperd summer sausage is outstanding.......


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Davila's Meat Market in Edinburg, Texas. The best in MHO!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Greens in Zabcikville is fantastic and after you drop your deer off you can get a sausage burger w/ a cold one.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Eckermanns in Shelby would be my 1st choice ( great summer sausage and pencil links)
Also Mike's meat market in Chappell Hill (The original chappell hill meat market next to the cafe on 290)


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Deer*

I use Granzine's in New Braunfels, mainly because i live about 5 minutes away. I have been very pleased with the quality and turn around time


----------



## Mission:SCUBA (Jul 28, 2005)

*sausage*

Terry Jackson's in Crosby not only turns out awesome sausage (many varieties and flavors), slim jim's and such, but the last two years I took them deer in the middle of November and got it back before Thanksgiving. Usually 1 to 1 1/2 weeks to process. Give 'em a try.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I agree with J. Prasek's is good and I still use them for our dried sausage, but S&S is hands down the best tasting sausage I've found to date.

Vincik's is good as is Dzuik's ( was in there last Friday and yesterday as well, lol.

TH


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Eckermann's when I don't make it myself. We've been trading with them for a long time.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Dzuik's in castroville is very good.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Granzine's in New Braunfels, Hudson's in Austin. Both are hard to beat, IMO.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Praseks is the bomb!!!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

those of you who travel thru Castroville should try R&R. better than Dzuiks IMO.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Novak's Meat Market in El Campo.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

midway is a good place to take it but you might not get your deer and now I make the best


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

In Corpus Christi I've been using Moody's. Very good!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I agree with J. Prasek's is good and I still use them for our dried sausage, but S&S is hands down the best tasting sausage I've found to date.
> ..........
> TH


Wow. That is a ringing endorsement. IMO Praseks is the best I've ver tasted. So for someone who has had Prasek's sausage to endorse S&S, it must be good.

Give me the scoop. Where are they at etc.


----------



## carter7187 (Jan 20, 2006)

does any body take deer to readfields in college station/bryan?


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont have sausage made anymore and never will again!!!!

I get togetehr with a group of guys every year after doe season and we make it ourselves! I have experimentd with the basic recipes these guys have and have come up with my own recipe that the family loves! I usually make about 150# of dried sausage and make about 75# of wet sausage out of feral hog and domestic pork mixed in. 

If you have never made your own sausage you have got to try it!!! It is easier than you think and a ton of fun!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

br1006 said:


> If you have never made your own sausage you have got to try it!!! It is easier than you think and a ton of fun!!


The best part is waiting on the smoker. Sitting around playing dominoes and sipping adult beverages.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Not just in Texas,maybe in the world "I DO"


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

we do here in lagrange tx we start when its cold and stop when its hot year after year ask about AMMANSVILLE TX WE DO EVERY BODIES


----------



## screamin eagle (Nov 30, 2005)

Chernoch's (not sure of spelling) in Rosenberg is really good!


----------



## Reel Drummer (May 19, 2006)

Janak's Meat market in Hallettsville. Where is S&S?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

I can see that most of ya'lls best came from the German Smoke house type of places.Smoked German is the best!


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wife and I make our own sausage. Some we smoke with hickory or apple. Last year we smoked our sausage with maple. Hopefully we can find more maple wood for this year.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

I will second Jurek's in Markam....the VERY BEST!!



tiedown said:


> Jureks in Markam, and Prieseks in Hillje


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> The best part is waiting on the smoker. Sitting around playing dominoes and sipping adult beverages.


Yeah right.. having 200 pounds of meat to grind up, season, blend, stuff, tie, and smoke... the last thing we have any time to do is play dominos. LMAO I'm making it with you this coming year, remember? I wanna learn from the pro's. 



Reel Drummer said:


> Where is S&S?


It is Trouthunter and I's own little brand.. we've made it a few years in a row and finally got the seasoning right and just labeled it that between us.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Isnt S&S in Needville ?????


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Glad y'all didn't mention Jr.'s in Mackay, they did mine last two years and it's been the best I've had made in a long time. But keep this under your hat don't need them gettin'
too busy or goin' up in price!!!! LOL
Rick


----------



## big_guns225 (Dec 15, 2005)

Been to R & R in Castroville as well as Dziuk's but Wiatrek's in Poth is better than both of them (at least for sausage). Can't beat Dziuk's for Jalapeno/cheese salami though.
1. Wiatrek's in Poth
2. Dziuk's in Castroville
3. R and R's in Castroville


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

J, TXPalerider and I had some of the sausage made in Bellville this past Saturday and it was really good stuff. I'm going to drop a doe off to them this year and let them make me a batch of their sausage. Yea it was that good.

S&S was last made on the San Bernard River. This year I think it's going to be made in Victoria or at my house. I have the smoker, or I should say it's being "stored" at my house, lol.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter... if you like dried sausage, Bellville is the best I have had. In addition, their Italian venison sausage is better than any other you have ever tried (I was hesitant to get it until a buddy let me try some of his) ... Now, we eat it in HEB's marinara sauce over pasta every couple of weeks. The smoked links are awsome as well. The only thing I don't like from there is the summer sausage... Vincek's is mucho better.


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

PensHorns in Marion TX


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Yeah right.. having 200 pounds of meat to grind up, season, blend, stuff, tie, and smoke... the last thing we have any time to do is play dominos. LMAO I'm making it with you this coming year, remember? I wanna learn from the pro's.
> 
> It is Trouthunter and I's own little brand.. we've made it a few years in a row and finally got the seasoning right and just labeled it that between us.


Come on. The more hands the better. It is a bit of a drive though. 
PS I am not a pro. I've only been doing it the last 5 years or so. But most of the folks there have been making it for many many years.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*I'll Try Some*

Of the Italian Sausage.

I agree with you about Vincek's. I've had their summer sausage and it is hands down the best that I've ever had. I sneak a roll or two from a friend of mine every year.

Oh yea, Vincek's has some of the best jerky around too.

Now I'm hungry. Gonna have to make a quick trip over to Prasek's and pick up some Klobasniky.



TH



Haute Pursuit said:


> Trouthunter... if you like dried sausage, Bellville is the best I have had. In addition, their Italian venison sausage is better than any other you have ever tried (I was hesitant to get it until a buddy let me try some of his) ... Now, we eat it in HEB's marinara sauce over pasta every couple of weeks. The smoked links are awsome as well. The only thing I don't like from there is the summer sausage... Vincek's is mucho better.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I think anyone that was at the Andy Summer's Benefit on Saturday would agree that. Bellville Meat Market's is pretty danged good too.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

hey guys do it yourself,been doing it by myself for years.you shoot it,you dress it,you chillit for 1to 7 days, quartered certainly,bone,grind,mix &stuff after sample taste of pan fried.season to your taste mine is 1teaspoon salt 1teaspooncoarse ground pepper per poundof meat hint of garlic powder.mix well stuff hang for half a day (coolday)than smoke with mesquite bark &oakwood chip do not let it get warm cool smoke for 6 to 8 hrs . put it in freezzer or dry. i use a mixture of 50\50 pork&venison. you can also get casings for buck sticks at sausagemaker.com


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

carter7187 said:


> does any body take deer to readfields in college station/bryan?


Go to Slovacek's in Snook.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Cernoch's in Rosenberg. I used to use Bellville ,but since the boys have taken over , it doesn't seem to be the same. Doziers just got too nasty for me when I saw the workers back there & how they looked & displayed their personal hygeine. The problem to me with alot of places is they just give you X amount of sausage made from anyones deer. I don't know about alot of ya'll ,but I take pride in cleaning my deer & don't want someones deer who has let it lay around & then threw it in the back of a pickup for a ride to a butcher.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Prasek's El Campo! Yum!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

H & S Meat Market
1900 N Frazier St # B
Conroe, TX 77301
(936) 756-3215
sausage is excellent both smoked and pan, they also tenderize the back straps and tenders, they also make a slim jim that's real good.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Penshorns......*



tx064deer said:


> PensHorns in Marion TX


A buddy of mine gave me some of their sasuage and it was awesome.....I may try them this year........


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

tx064deer said:


> PensHorns in Marion TX


I have had my sausage made at Prasek's, Bellville, and Penshorns in the last three years. Penshorns has the best dry sausage and bucksitcks. I like Bellville's spicy links. Praseks is ok but the pork they used for my sausage was way too fatty imo.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

J&M in spring by hooks airport is the best I've found so far


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

The best sausage in Texas is made at Burton's Sausage Company, Burton ,TX.

You will get your own deer back, and they will make any type of sausage you like.
Try the jalapeno cheese summer sausage !


----------



## HuntLikeAGirl (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess there are very few of us that do our own sausage anymore - huh?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You are right about that...very few left. I grew up on a ranch and learned at a very tender age how to process pork, beef, deer, you name it. I sometimes wish I could have that kind of time available again. I'd make some head cheese, smoke some sausage, put some hams in the ham box with Morton's Sugar Cure, hang some pork chops and tenderloin on the sausage rack and let them smoke til ready to eat...and follow it all up over the big black kettle stirring the cracklins so we could can our own lard. Makes me ready for the first blue norther to blow in.

Sure would like to try some of that stuff you have hanging in the picture. Looks absolutely scrumptious.


----------



## fish2far (Jun 30, 2004)

Another vote for Praseks in Hillje


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

ELF62 said:


> I will second Jurek's in Markam....the VERY BEST!!


I will third that notion. I like Jurek's too....Best i have found


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

if you happen to be driving through college station with some meat you got to drop some off at readfield meat market. its kinda pricey but the jalepeno and cheese sausage is by far the best... hands down.


----------



## POC Mullet (Jun 29, 2004)

*best sausage*

Country slaughter victoria texas tell Ronnie Otto hello
award winners


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

POC Mullet said:


> Country slaughter victoria texas tell Ronnie Otto hello
> award winners


Never had their link sausage, but, there summer sausage is pretty good.


----------



## earlfisher (Jul 19, 2005)

I have made my own for years. My dad tought me how and now I am teaching my kids, It's a great family tradition and the wurst is excellent. We have streamlined the process a lot. Last year we made 400lbs with some other friends who wanted to learn. I grew up "turning the crank" and I wouldn't trade it for anything. My dad passed away years ago but I never feel closer to him than when I am hunting or making sausage. I hope my kids carry on the tradition. So far they love it!


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

I use Hildebrandts in Tomball. The jap. and cheese summer sausage is great. I have also used Bellville. These get my vote.


----------



## DWS (Jun 19, 2006)

*Nothing Beats Homemade*

Still make it at home. I say thats the best.


----------



## earlfisher (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are some pics.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

You can not beat the Bellville Meat Market in Bellville Texas. Great smoked or smoked with garlic and other added flavors. The summersausage is out of this world. My next choice would be Hoffarts in Plantersville, off the beaten path but worth the drive. 

Remember take a kid Hunting or shooting...


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

Griffith's in Burnet. Excellent jap and cheese link. The Buck Stop between Oak Hill and Dripping Springs jap and cheese summer sausage.


----------

